# Sony DW-G120a B2 DVD Writer



## teknoPhobia (Mar 10, 2006)

I finally got a DVD writer... a Sony DW-G120A... I had originally wanted a plextor but couldn't find any in Kolkata... and the guy who's representing Prime in Cal isn't really interested in stocking them... I dunno what's wrong with him... anyway ... getting it to work was a real pain... it wouldnt write on moser baer dvd-rs so I sent for a replacement the next day morning.... arrived in the evening (really prompt service...I guess since I didn't even have to leave my house)... the new unit also had the same prob.... During the day I had an idea... since it was a lite-on OEM it could be a firmware issue.... searched for quite some time.... finally found a link for an update on cdfreaks.com... SONY, for the most part does not officially host these updates... got it from a .cz site.... new unit that arrived also had the same prob... updated the firmware... started a new write with my fingers crossed.... it worked... the drive is really good... writes silently and i havent had errors yet... also it has great error correction... some DVDs and CDs that wouldn't read on my DVD ROM... or in many other drives... got read without much hassle.... I paid 2756 including taxes for the drive and I think it's really worth it...

The link for the firmware:
*www.cdr.cz/dvd_rekordery/sony/firmware/dw_g120a/mys3.zip

Do check out my blog at 360.yahoo.com/el_ankon


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 10, 2006)

Its a gr8 DVD Writer, Me too hv this!
And I too faced the same problem with ModerBaer DVDs, also started a thread for it:

HELP: SONY DVD RW DW-G120A is not supporting MoserBaer DVDs!


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

@teknoPhobia
nice avatar


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 14, 2006)

good dvd writer
it recognises all formats
if i were to vote i will vote till death for this writer
wondering if hd-dvd or blu-ray writers will get merge some day with current writers 
till then this sony is best money deal
however it does not get any award from any magazine for mystery reasons but it rocks


----------



## rk (Apr 19, 2006)

teknoPhobia, i was planning to buy this drive,so wanted to know,
by doing a firmware upgrade does the warranty keeps intact?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 28, 2006)

OK GUYS ,  i have got this writer too .. its   Sony DW-G120a B2 ..now its one cheap writer .. i have got BENQ DW 1640 too  which is an all time great writer..

now first thing i did after getting sony is that i updated its firmware from mys2 to mys3 .. i think i got it from www.cdfreaks.com .. now all know that 
SONY is selling either LITE ON OR BENQ  drives with their faceplate.. 

so i already knew that it is LITE ON SHM 165P6S ..   then i crossflashed it to LITE ON DRIVE  and now using goodies like lite on's smartburn utility to overspeed media and some other stuff like hypertunnig etc .. now its working fine and no prob with any dvds.. i burns moser baer dvds without any probs .. 

so if u guys are having any probs with it then u know their is a way out .. oh and whenever u need to rma it then crossflash it back to sony and claim the warranty .. if needed . .. and also lite on's firmware support is far better than sony's ... and now days it's even performing better than the benq ..


----------



## parthbarot (Apr 28, 2006)

Guys guys guys....

I have used drives of Sony, Samsung nd LG...
And i then get that...

1.LG is the best for DRIVES.
2.Samsung drives being useless more often.

So if u want to buy Drive(DVD/CD any) plz go for LG.

i dnt want anyone to suffer from problem..


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 29, 2006)

I like LG too and until this drive I used to be an exclusive lG optical drive user but this drive is a lot better than any current lG model in the market


----------



## runeet (Apr 29, 2006)

Sony always provides quality hardware services, since its got a rep to keep.


----------

